# Filly Fairy in Oklahoma Sunday!!!



## Lisa Strass (Apr 7, 2008)

We have a new filly here at Strasslein!




She was foaled early Sunday morning, and we actually got pictures of her that day as the weather was gorgeous this weekend.

She is sired by B&L's Rock "E" Mardi Gra (a Rock E son, sire of several Congress halter Champions), and her mother is Martin's Blue Dawn. She is my favorite color, bay, and she's got a bald face with one blue eye. (Amber's favorite



)

Introducing, Strasslein Mardi Gras Up Til Dawn (pending)















We own a couple other Mardi daughters that we absolutely love, so are very excited to have another one.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Apr 7, 2008)

Omigod! She's gorgeous!!! Love that bald face. Congrats. Shirlee


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 7, 2008)

Send her and the filly fairy to me LISA!!!! I'm dieing!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh wow!!! She is gorgeous









Congratulations on her


----------



## Leeana (Apr 7, 2008)

She is beautiful Lisa, my faverite color too


----------



## Sharron (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa...beautiful filly!!! We were able to keep the filly Fairy here until early morning, Sharrway She's A Honey 1994 AMHR National Grand Champion mare, presented us with a sorrel and white pinto filly by D & S Butterbean! No pictures at this time. Hopefully in a day or two. We also had a pinto colt by Butterbean on March 26th out of Sharrway FamenFortune, a Twist N Shout FMF daughter. Then on April 5th our second wine baby arrved out of AG's Miss Print... a georgeous bay colt! Still have 3 more left to foal and the possibility of a 4th one. The jury is still out on that one.

Congrats Lisa she is a lovely filly, and I like her name too!!!

Sharron


----------



## minie812 (Apr 7, 2008)

OOHHHH what a pretty face!


----------



## Erica (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Lisa and Mike,

The baby is beutiful, and love the name. Glad the weather was pretty and you all were there for the birth , but we missed you at the "Event" . Would have loved to see you and Redi. Maybe soon.

The Tunica show is shaping up to be the show of the year. I heard that quite a few of the people that were at the Ultimate Event were going to come to the Tunica show. Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's going to be a Good Time.

Hope the two of you can come !

Congrads,

Linda K


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful, Beautiful filly Congratulations.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 8, 2008)

aw

she is precious


----------



## Lisa Strass (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you, everyone. She's turning into quite the spunky little thing also - lots of running and bucking!

Sharron~ You're holding out on us! Where are your new baby pictures?!

Linda~ Mike and I were sorry we missed The Event. It sounds like it was a lot of fun! Hope to you and The Water'n Hole Crew, sometime soon.


----------



## crponies (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats on your gorgeous filly! Gotta love the chrome.


----------



## SweetOpal (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats!!! woohoo...What a cutie!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 9, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa, she is pretty!


----------



## hairicane (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats, she is very pretty!!


----------

